# Tipps zu Logo-Design



## MistaR (16. November 2004)

Hi,

nachdem ich die letzten Tage schon eifrig mitgelesen habe, bin ich nun auch registriert, um mir selbst etwas Rat zu holen.

Ich bin derzeit dabei, für das Jugendangebot unserer Stadt eine Seite zu entwerfen. 
Bisher habe ich mich halt mal drangesetzt und ein bissel rumgespielt. Die Struktur wird wohl im Groben so erhalten bleiben, in Sachen Design bin ich vollkommen flexibel - hab aber jetzt schon etwas - für meine (unkreativen und Newbie-) Verhältnisse etwas relativ Vernünftiges auf die Beine gestellt. 
Inhalte sind selbstverständlich noch keine da, nur provisorisch mal etwas rumprobiert. 

Entsprechend der eigentlichen Ausgangsthematik, die bekanntlich auf die Jugend abzielt, brauche ich jetzt aber noch ein Logo, das hier gut hineinpasst. Optisch sollte es sich in etwa an die Farben der Site halten, auch ein Logo in Graustufen halte ich für sehr passend.
Da ich aber absolut unkreativ bin - zumindest wenns darum geht, von 0 auf 100 irgendetwas hinzusetzen, was ich zuvor noch nie gemacht habe - und im Moment gar keine Einfälle habe, in welche Richtung ich das überhaupt gestalten könnte, wollte ich bei euch um Ratschläge nachfragen. 
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere spontan eine Idee, bzw. einfach ein paar Inspirationsmöglichkeiten für mich 

Die Seite habe ich derweil mal auf mein Homeverzeichnis geladen. Zu finden unter:

http://fifa.webchiller.com/Junit/index.htm

EDIT:
Achja, hatte ganz vergessen dazu zu schreiben,  dass das Logo natürlich auf der linken Seite in den freien Bereich über dem Untermenü platziert werden sollte. 


Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für euere Hilfe!


Grüße

PS: Natürlich bin ich auch allgemein für Kritik und Anregungen zu meiner Seite offen - ist mein erstes Projekt und als Azubi in unserer sehr rückständigen Stadtverwaltung habe ich auch wenige Leute, die mir zur Seite stehen (können).


----------



## mgd-one (17. November 2004)

Hey,

also zunächst einmal: deine Navigation ist nicht sehr gut, da sie springt. Damit meine ich das z.B. wenn du auf der Seite Home zwischen kalender und links hin und her klickst, verschiebt sich die Navigation um ein oder 2 Pixel. Die Seite ist nicht für verschiedene Auflösungen programmiert, was bei einer offiziellen Seite wie es deine ja einmal werden soll, nicht gut ist. Wenn man das Fenster einmal klein macht und noch kleiner zieht, dann schiebt sich der Home Button hinter die Orange Gelbe Linie und auf der Seite Home verschiebt sich in der Navigation der Link Impressum. Außerdem verschieben sich die Buttons Home, Sport, usw. wenn sich das Fenster in der Größe verändert. Da deine Seite, so wie ich das interpretiert habe, eine Portalähnlich gestallt annehmen soll solltest du auch darauf achten das dein Header nicht zu groß wird (und der ist meiner Meinung nach zu groß). Die Anordnung deiner Seite gefällt mir Persönlich auch nicht so gut.

Und um auf deine eigentliche Frage zurück zu kommen: ich würde kein Extra Logo machen. Das lässt die HP nur überladen wirken. Ich habe mal ein wenig rum gebastelt, allerdings nur mit Paint daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung (habe nur auf der Arbeit nichts anderes). Allerdings würde ich noch einige sachen ändern und hinzufügen, aber um mal ne kleine inspiration zu bekommen hilft es sicherlich. Ich würde z.B. gucken ob ich vieleicht ein Wasserzeichen in den Hintergrund mache (geht mit Paint nur leider nicht).

Und noch eine letzte sache: Ich würde, wenn es Jugendliche ansprechen soll nicht den Menüpunkt fortgehen nutzen sondern nightlife. Aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## MistaR (18. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke erst einmal dafür, dass du dich so kritisch mit der Seite auseinandergesetzt hast und mir einige Lösungsvorschläge gebracht hast. 

Der Punkt mit den verschienden Auflösungen und Anzeigen ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen. 
Das wird natürlich noch entsprechend verändert und auf verschiedene Auflösungen angepasst. 
Das mit der Navigation kann ich innerhalb weniger Sekunden abändern, also das sollte soweit kein Stress sein. 

Ich wollte die Seite nicht unbedingt portalähnlich gestalten, fand diese Anordnung der Untermenüpunkte jedoch sehr übersichtlich und gelungen. 
Ein großer Header ist bei mir zumeist gewollt, da ich selbst sehr gerne Seiten betrachte, bei denen der Header bereits viel Aussagekraft besitzt. Dass ich dafür an meinem noch etwsa rumspielen muss, ist natürlich klar 

Hmm ... Letztlich wäre ein Logo halt nicht schlecht, da ich dann etwas hätte, mit dem sich die Jugendlichen in unserer Stadt sofort identifizieren und das sie sofort mit der Seite verbinden würden. Ob es optisch in die Seite passt ist die andere Frage, würde ich sie aber so umgestalten, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, könnte ich z.B. das tanzende Päärchen dafür rausnehmen. 

Aber danke dir auch, dass du dir sogar die Mühe gemacht hast und einen eigenen Lösungsvorschlag gebracht hast. Die Anordnung des Menüs finde ich echt ganz gut, nur das grobe Layout des Headers wär mir hier halt fast zu mager. Das muss in meinen Augen immer richtig was ausdrücken (wie erwähnt, ist bei meinem Vorschlag ja auch noch nicht ausgereift  ).

Jap, super Einwand mit dem Nightlife! Ich habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, was ich da für einen alternativen Ausdruck verwenden könnte, stand aber völlig auf dem Schlauch. *g*
Das ist wohl so zieml. das Passendste, wobei unter diese Rubrik natürlich auch Veranstaltungen fallen, die untertags stattfinden. Aber das wird natürlich eher die Ausnahme darstellen, von daher werd ich das insoweit abändern!

Nochmals vielen dank, bin für weitere Ratschläge immer offen 


Grüße


----------



## mgd-one (18. November 2004)

MistaR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Anordnung des Menüs finde ich echt ganz gut, nur das grobe Layout des Headers wär mir hier halt fast zu mager.



Das liegt an Paint war nicht beabsichtigt. Oder versteh ich dich da falsch?


----------



## Homie25 (18. November 2004)

Also der Einfall mit dem tanzenden Pärchen finde ich wirklich gut und passend, solltest du also auf keinem fall Entfernen und wenn du willst konsequent diesen Styl auf der Seite weiterverfolgen!

Also hinsichtlich deines Logos kann ich nur sagen, dass du im Grunde ja schon eins auf deiner Seite hast! Oder was soll dieses "Junite" darstelle? Wenn das kein Logo sein sollte empfehle ich dir eins mit dieser Schriftart zu gestalten! Past zu dem Tänzer-Bild und den Sternen, außerdem wirkt es ein bischen retro Find ich cool!

So jetzt ein Paar Grundsätzliche Dinge und zwar kann ich dir nur empfehlen erst einmal deine ganze Arbeitsfläche auf der Seite zu verkleiner um die Abstände zwischen den Navigationspunkten zu minimieren. Es ist absolut unzumutbar, dass die künftigen Besucher auf ihrem ganzen Bildschirm rumcursen müssen um mit der Navigation klar zu kommen. Besser wäre es, wenn du Kategirien und   Unterpunkte nahe beieinander belassen würdest. Die verkleinerung der Arbeitsfläche hätte ebenfalls noch den Vorteil, dass die Inhalte besser zu Lesen wären, das Auge brauch dann nicht so weit auszuschweifen. Vermutlich liege ich auch richtig in der Annahme, dass du keine Romane oder seitenlangen Aufsätze publizieren willst, also brauchst du auch wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal so viel Platz.

Diese knallige Navigationsabtrennung ist im Grunde nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Ganze Navigation in diesem eingerahmten Feld befinden würde. Die intensiven Farben ziehen Blicke an und heben hervor. Aber du solltest dir schon überlegen, was du da hervorhebst und was die Blicke fangen soll. Etwa die Subnavigation?Wohl kaum, deshalb empfehle ich dir wie du es im Grunde schon machen wolltest links in die obere Ecke dein Logo zu plazieren und direkt darunter deine kompletten Navigation.


----------



## MistaR (19. November 2004)

mgd-one hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das liegt an Paint war nicht beabsichtigt. Oder versteh ich dich da falsch?


Das hast du tatsächlich falsch verstanden  . Meinte eigentlich, dass ich gerne für etwas verspieltere "Banner", bzw. Header bin. Nur so ein paar Sternchen sind mri eigentlich zu wenig, aber bin im Moment auch schon daran, deinen Vorschlag in eine neue Idee einzubauen. 
Werd das demnächst auch zum Besten geben, sowie die überarbeitete Version des aktuellen Entwurfes. 

Ein Logo such ich im Grunde aber noch immer


----------



## MistaR (19. November 2004)

Homie25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also der Einfall mit dem tanzenden Pärchen finde ich wirklich gut und passend, solltest du also auf keinem fall Entfernen und wenn du willst konsequent diesen Styl auf der Seite weiterverfolgen!
> 
> Also hinsichtlich deines Logos kann ich nur sagen, dass du im Grunde ja schon eins auf deiner Seite hast! Oder was soll dieses "Junite" darstelle? Wenn das kein Logo sein sollte empfehle ich dir eins mit dieser Schriftart zu gestalten! Past zu dem Tänzer-Bild und den Sternen, außerdem wirkt es ein bischen retro Find ich cool!


Jap genau so war's auch beabsichtigt. Ich fahre seit längerem absolut auf der 60s - 70s Schiene (Designtechnisch) und wollte das unbedingt auch hier einbauen. 
"JuNit" steht für "Jugend in Nittenau" (unser Kaff). Aber vom Ansatzgedanken hast du sogar recht, daraus ließe sich eigentlich schon gut ein Logo basteln. 



> So jetzt ein Paar Grundsätzliche Dinge und zwar kann ich dir nur empfehlen erst einmal deine ganze Arbeitsfläche auf der Seite zu verkleiner um die Abstände zwischen den Navigationspunkten zu minimieren. Es ist absolut unzumutbar, dass die künftigen Besucher auf ihrem ganzen Bildschirm rumcursen müssen um mit der Navigation klar zu kommen. Besser wäre es, wenn du Kategirien und Unterpunkte nahe beieinander belassen würdest. Die verkleinerung der Arbeitsfläche hätte ebenfalls noch den Vorteil, dass die Inhalte besser zu Lesen wären, das Auge brauch dann nicht so weit auszuschweifen. Vermutlich liege ich auch richtig in der Annahme, dass du keine Romane oder seitenlangen Aufsätze publizieren willst, also brauchst du auch wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal so viel Platz.
> 
> Diese knallige Navigationsabtrennung ist im Grunde nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Ganze Navigation in diesem eingerahmten Feld befinden würde. Die intensiven Farben ziehen Blicke an und heben hervor. Aber du solltest dir schon überlegen, was du da hervorhebst und was die Blicke fangen soll. Etwa die Subnavigation?Wohl kaum, deshalb empfehle ich dir wie du es im Grunde schon machen wolltest links in die obere Ecke dein Logo zu plazieren und direkt darunter deine kompletten Navigation.


Hmm ich fand die Umsetzung der Navigation - auch was die grafischen Obermenüpunkte, ausgearbeitet mit dem jeweiligen Untermenü - eigentlich ganz passend, auch hinsichtlich des Designs. 
Dass man die Navigation meist möglich nah beieinander liegen hat, wusste ich nicht, aber danke schonmal für diesen Ratschlag, so werde dann auch ich schlauer .
Aber im Grunde springen doch die Hauptnavigationsbuttons ins Auge (wie ich finde) und die "Trennlinie" sorgt dann dafür, dass man sofort zum Untermenü findet. 

Du denkst also, ich soll das Ganze etwas komprimieren und nicht soviel Platz auf der Site beanspruchen? Hmm muss ich mal austesten, auf der anderen Seite fand ich das wiederum auch so passend. In diesen 60s Style so eine gemütliche Grundstimmung hineinbringen, die eben so ein bissel auch durch große Buttons, viel Raum, etc. entsteht. 
Wenn alles etwas enger aneinander liegt, entsteht bei mir immer eine etwas kältere und auch neutralere Stimmung. 
Kann natürlich auch vollkommen subjektiv sein, gut möglich, dass es da auch gewisse Maßregeln gibt, an die sich jeder Webdesigner halten sollte.(?)


Grüße


----------



## Homie25 (19. November 2004)

> Kann natürlich auch vollkommen subjektiv sein, gut möglich, dass es da auch gewisse Maßregeln gibt, an die sich jeder Webdesigner halten sollte.(?)



Natürlich muss man das von Projekt zu Projekt unterschiedlich bewerten! Aber gerade in deinem Fall würde ich es mit einer verekleinerten Arbeitsfläche versuchen, wirkt eben übersichtlicher. Also den Versuch deine Seite zu einen warmen Lounge zu gestalten würde ich mithilfe von Farben versuchen. Das viele weiß wirkt kühl und leer! Nimm doch mal eine andere Hintergrundfarbe (etwas wärmer)! Vieleicht hilft das ja, so kannst du dann direkt auch die Fläche optisch verkleinern?


----------



## SunnyLilly (24. November 2004)

hallo, ich würde auch gern was zu der Seite loswerden, ich kann mich dieser Meinung:



			
				Homie25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das viele weiß wirkt kühl und leer! Nimm doch mal eine andere Hintergrundfarbe (etwas wärmer)! Vieleicht hilft das ja, so kannst du dann direkt auch die Fläche optisch verkleinern?


 absolut anschließen! Ich bin keine professionelle Designerin, aber ich find die Seite auch zu weiß, das wirkt so nüchtern und steril. Wie wär's denn mit nem hellen orange, das passt dann auch ganz gut zum Rest, oder?

 Und noch was Allgemeines zum Thema Ideenfindung: ich schneid mir aus allen möglichen Zeitschriften Zeugs aus, das mir gefällt (egal was) und kleb das in mein "Kreativbuch". Und wenn man was sucht, einfach durchblättern und inspirieren lassen


----------



## Homie25 (24. November 2004)

Geile Idee mit dem Kreativebuch


Also zu dem Hintergrund kann ich nur sagen, dass ein orange nicht umbedingt optimal wäre, zumindest nicht wenn es sehr satt ist. Es ist bewiesen, dass das menschliche Auge am besten mit einem hell blauen Hintergrund lesen kann, strengt auch nicht so an, so können außerdem die Informationen besser aufgenommen werden. Aber wenn du in deinem Fall ein cremiges orange nimmst lenkt das bestimmt auch nicht zu sehr von wichtgen elementen ab und die Schrift, sofern du sie schwarz machst, wird ebesfalls gut zu lesen sein. Musst mal mit den Farben experementieren.


Wie weit bist du denn jetzt mit der Seite?


----------



## Nelya (26. November 2004)

Salut!



			
				Homie25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also der Einfall mit dem tanzenden Pärchen finde ich wirklich gut und passend, solltest du also auf keinem fall Entfernen und wenn du willst konsequent diesen Styl auf der Seite weiterverfolgen!



Dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Denn selbst nach mehrmaligem anschauen der »Tanz-Szene« - HP-Seiten, fühle ich mich mehr an eine Diskothek oder sonstiges erinnert... Aber nicht im Geringsten an das, was ich mit »Stadt « assoziiere.

Sorry, aber soweit mein Eindruck.


Nelya


----------



## MistaR (29. November 2004)

So, da ich in letzter Zeit noch ein paar andere Alternativlayouts designen musste, bin ich nie dazugekommen, euere Ratschläge zu beherzigen und den bisherigen Aufbau etwas umzuschmeissen. 
Heute Vormittag bin ich jetzt endlich dazugekommen, hab natürlich nicht alles so übernommen, mich aber zumindest durch euch etwas inspirieren lassen  ...

Leider kann ich das neue Layout noch nicht auf meinen FTP laden, bzw. will es noch nicht, da ich z.B. Dinge wie die Buttons, etc., noch nicht verlinkt habe, so dass die Effekte auch völlig verloren gingen. 

Einen Screenshot des aktuellen Layouts kann ich euch trotzdem einmal zeigen: 
http://fifa.webchiller.com/Arbeit/Junit.gif

Ein Problem hab ich aber jetzt: Ich habe meine Grafiken nun Prozentual ausgerichtet, so dass es auch keine Fehler bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen gibt. 
Bei 800x600 und 1024x768 gefällt mri das auch wunderbar, aber sobald es größer wird, taugt es überhaupt nicht mehr. 
Wollte mal anfragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine Art Startseite einzurichten, die bei 800x600 und 1024x768 automatisch zu dem einen Entwurf weiterleitet, bei höherer Auflösung zu einem anderen, angepassten ... 
Und wenn ja, wie lässt sihc das am besten umsetzen?


Danke mal wieder im Voraus für euere schnelle Hilfe!


Grüße


----------

